
Why we discontinued products that generated $6m in revenue per year - gedrap
https://medium.com/swlh/why-we-discontinued-products-that-generated-6m-in-revenue-per-year-5431f2cb3154#.c22l45wno
======
sharemywin
wonder why they didn't sell the other business?

